# Dairy Goat Delay



## parson45

i wormed my only dairy goat, a Saanan/Nubian cross with Valblazen. How long do I have to wait for her milk to be safe for human consumption?


----------



## Southern by choice

go to  http://www.farad.org/


----------



## parson45

Thanks. They didn't have Valblazen listed, but I left a question message.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Found this one.  It's older info, but...

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Found this one.  It's older info, but...
> 
> http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf



@Support @Nifty @Sumi  - Can we make this a sticky?
This is one of the most common questions asked- withdrawal times.
FARAD does not list many because most are not suppose to be used on dairy animals. This is a great resource!

Thanks @frustratedearthmother  GREAT FIND!


----------



## parson45

My answer was on that. Thanks. Looks like my first milking adventure since moving into town in 1955 will start Monday.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!  Hope it goes well.


----------



## Nifty

Southern by choice said:


> @Support @Nifty @Sumi - Can we make this a sticky?
> This is one of the most common questions asked- withdrawal times.
> FARAD does not list many because most are not suppose to be used on dairy animals. This is a great resource!



Thanks for the suggestion, we'll review it.

@Sumi what do you think?


----------



## Latestarter

Haven't read any kind of report... How's it going @parson45 ? Did the milking commence as planned?


----------



## parson45

It got delayed by two surgeries then completely cancelled when she was killed by coyotes. She got her head stuck in the fence when I was recovering and when I found her the next morning, coyotes had eaten half of her. I'm just sick over it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry - I know that had to be traumatic...


----------

